# NW Florida?



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Any good Schutzhund clubs in North West Florida?

A friend of mine said there weren't any she could think of, more so a bunch in Central and the South but I was just curious if anyone knew of one up North a bit.


----------



## cherbear (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't know about northern florida but I'm in the Tampa Bay area of fl and I will be checking out Tampa Bay Working Dog Club tomorrow.


----------

